# Recommendations for php editor



## balanga (Feb 21, 2020)

I've been looking at a few tutorials on developing Wordpress themes, and it looks like the job is best done with a suitable php editor. A couple that I've seen suggested are editors/linux-sublime3 - which I can't even install, and devel/geany - which I can install, but doesn't seem to run under lxde...

What does anyone suggest?


----------



## Emrion (Feb 21, 2020)

> devel/geany - which I can install, but doesn't seem to run under lxde


Not sure geany is the best tool, but I can tell you it runs pretty well under lxde.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 21, 2020)

Some you might like to consider are:

Gedit - If you are already using the Gnome DE. It is fairly good in that it has a file explorer side bar
Jedit - A little heavier because it uses Java but again it has a decent way of navigating files
Vim - I strongly recommend getting used to this. Being able to SSH into a remote web server and be productive is... liberating!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> Vim - I strongly recommend getting used to this. Being able to SSH into a remote web server and be productive is... liberating!


And to prevent an editor flamewar, consider editors/emacs too


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 21, 2020)

I love Eclipse. I use it for C++ and PHP development.


----------



## balanga (Feb 21, 2020)

Emrion said:


> Not sure geany is the best tool, but I can tell you it runs pretty well under lxde.



I don't know exactly what I did previously, but I tried again and it does work, just as you say.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 21, 2020)

SirDice said:


> And to prevent an editor flamewar, consider editors/emacs too



Ah good point. I overlooked that. Phew, that was a close one XD


----------



## Lamia (Feb 23, 2020)

If your enquiry is not limited to FreeBSD, below are a few others

Microsoft Frontpage
Macromedia Dreamweaver
etc  These are dead or rebranded after being purchased by another coy.

Intellij {PHPStorm}
Netbeans - overkill

Sublime
Atom

There are several of them. Most of those mentioned above are GUIs. I prefer TUI {e.g. emacs with its variants}.


----------



## jiaxing (Feb 23, 2020)

I use CudaText. It's available everywhere I go. Check it here: CudaText

p/s: I don't do PHP, though.


----------



## tingo (Feb 23, 2020)

jiaxing said:


> I use CudaText. It's available everywhere I go. Check it here: CudaText


Interesting. And it's written in Pascal too.


----------



## NivekOgre (Feb 24, 2020)

Can i advocate to editors/linux-sublime? You just have to load the linux subsystem `kldload linux64` before installing. And it doesn't bring a lot of dependencies beside the linux_base ports.
The version 3 i couldn't get to launch. But this version 2 does the job well.
Is there a limitation i'm unware?! Sorry for my english.


----------



## jiaxing (Feb 24, 2020)

@NivekOrge: the CudaText I mentioned above could be considered as an open source clone (not exactly) of SublimeText. It plugin system is very similar to Sublime and they plugins also written in Python.


----------



## tingo (Feb 24, 2020)

I've found one thing that I want to change in CudaText: when I press the middle mouse button, it shows a "mouse wheel navigation icon" (for lack of a better description) instead of pasting whatever text I have selected (possibly in another window). So far I haven't found out how to change it.


----------



## Lamia (Feb 24, 2020)

Sometimes I wonder what is the difference between Sublime and Atom. Hmmm!


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 25, 2020)

This question gets asked 10 times a day on reddit. It's reason #9719 why I avoid reddit like the plague.


----------



## NivekOgre (Feb 27, 2020)

Oi! didn't knew about atom, i liked it! Thanks.


----------



## blind0ne (Jan 19, 2022)

Port of PHPStorm would be great!


----------



## jbo (Jan 19, 2022)

blind0ne said:


> Port of PHPStorm would be great!


I don't mean to be rude but did you even bother the slightest to check? devel/jetbrains-phpstorm


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 22, 2022)

<https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/what-is-your-favorite-text-editor.64315/page-6#post-524034>


----------

